

A 1 line edit creates 130 audit events in Windows - rsobers
http://blog.varonis.com/file-system-audit-data-taking-up-too-much-space/

======
rsobers
This is why native Windows is so impractical. No normalization. Before you
know it, your disk is full and the server is down.

------
dsgibson
and the event logs messages are so intuitive...

